# Male or female twist lock receptacle



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Woodhead makes 100 amp watertight pin-and-sleeve, not sure about corrosion-resistant though. 

I've used the angled inlet type as well as the basic receptacles, plugs and connectors. 

The angles inlets are nice for 100 amp, the cord doesn't need to bend as much, far less strain on the devices.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Meltric might have something you can use, @telsa was a fan of meltric I think, they have all kinds of plugs and receptacles and inlets with covers. 

Homepage



https://meltric.com/pub/media/contentmanager/content/meltric-catalog-pf-pfq-en.pdf



(I wonder where @telsa has been, last I remember he was sidelined with some medical issues...)


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You're not the first guy in south Florida to need a genset inlet at a lift station.
What's everyone else using?
Ride over to Palm Beach County and get some part numbers.
Or ask the supply house what everyone's using for that application.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> Meltric might have something you can use, @telsa was a fan of meltric I think, they have all kinds of plugs and receptacles and inlets with covers.
> 
> Homepage
> 
> ...



Looks expensive. Will have to get a quote to see.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> You're not the first guy in south Florida to need a genset inlet at a lift station.
> What's everyone else using?
> Ride over to Palm Beach County and get some part numbers.
> Or ask the supply house what everyone's using for that application.



Few i have seen are female which means the generator plug is a male. Not really safe to unplug while its running


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Meltric has many other types of plugs and receptacles to choose from.
Well worth the money IMO.
Scroll down to the accessory misc section and they might have the plug cap you're looking for.
We use these in our food processing plant where they get washed down several times a week and haven't had water get into one yet.






POWER PLUGS AND RECEPTACLES - MELTRIC PRODUCT LINES







meltric.com


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

We use meltric stuff too. They have connectors that can safety disconnect under load.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Most of the stuff i am seeing is for powering equipment rather than back-feeding a panel. Someone must make a cover that slides over a male receptacle to keep insects and moisture from messing up the pins when not in use.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Meltric has hinged covers. We use for powering equipment and backfeeding power.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Heavy Duty Products, IEC Pin and Sleeve Devices, Industrial Grade, Female, Mechanically Interlocked Receptacle, 100A 3-Phase Delta 480V AC, | HBL4100MI7WR | Wiring Device - Kellems


Heavy Duty Products, IEC Pin and Sleeve Devices, Industrial Grade, Female, Mechanically Interlocked Receptacle, 100A 3-Phase Delta 480V AC, 3-Pole 4-Wire Grounding, Terminal Screws




www.hubbell.com





What about something like this?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

mburtis said:


> Heavy Duty Products, IEC Pin and Sleeve Devices, Industrial Grade, Female, Mechanically Interlocked Receptacle, 100A 3-Phase Delta 480V AC, | HBL4100MI7WR | Wiring Device - Kellems
> 
> 
> Heavy Duty Products, IEC Pin and Sleeve Devices, Industrial Grade, Female, Mechanically Interlocked Receptacle, 100A 3-Phase Delta 480V AC, 3-Pole 4-Wire Grounding, Terminal Screws
> ...



Still leaves you with a possible live 240/480 male pin and sleeve connected to the generator. 
Anything that's not plug and play means i have to travel up to 120 miles one way. I do not trust my fellow works to shut down and lock out the generator and some have a auto start which is why i really want the plug to be female. 









PIN & SLEEVE MALE INLET 100AMP 125/250VAC 3P 4W IP67 WATERTIGHT


PIN & SLEEVE MALE INLET 100AMP 125/250VAC 3P 4W IP67 WATERTIGHT




www.elecdirect.com





Just can not find a cover


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Would look hokey but what about leaving a dummy plug in to act as a cover.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

mburtis said:


> Would look hokey but what about leaving a dummy plug in to act as a cover.


we have considered that but 30 dummy plugs is going to be a expensive fix


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I would think that Appleton would have a product that comes with a screw on or flip cover with their receptacles. Otherwise you could make one out of rubber. Kind of like a cap.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Cant say as I've ever seen one that big but it wouldn't surprise me if they made them. What about a large rubber cap like for hydraulic fittings.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Easy said:


> I would think that Appleton would have a product that comes with a screw on or flip cover with their receptacles. Otherwise you could make one out of rubber. Kind of like a cap.
> View attachment 156221



If im reading that correctly on appleton you can remove the internal male/female parts and swap them in the field?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

gpop said:


> If im reading that correctly on appleton you can remove the internal male/female parts and swap them in the field?


I would try and contact a supplier and let them know what configuration you wanted just to make sure. It seems like a liability if any Joe Blow could just swap out from female to male inserts. Especially on a 100 amp 3Ø receptacle. Good luck on your search but if you come up with a solution without a cover you could probably make one without too much effort.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Some of the meltric ones are 'deadfront' so they don't energize until the companion end is inserted.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Hold up, shouldn't you be using a manual transfer switch or interlock here? What's to keep someone from plugging that generator straight into utility power? I've done countless resi generator inlets. All L14-30P or a 50a male California Style. Live prongs aren't an issue because there is an interlock or transfer switch installed keeping you from turning on the generator inlet breaker when the utility breaker or disconnect is on. A kirk key interlock is the easy answer from what I can gather here.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

gpop said:


> Most of the stuff i am seeing is for powering equipment rather than back-feeding a panel. Someone must make a cover that slides over a male receptacle to keep insects and moisture from messing up the pins when not in use.


Did you even look at the MELTRIC website?
They have the covers you are looking for.
The female receptacles have a snap cover, the males have a cap.









19-1A126


PLUG CAP




meltric.com





I don't believe any manufacturer will sell their product claiming it is safe to use for back feeding a panel.

Only other option would be a double throw disconnect, but you don't trust your workers to connect it correctly.

We use the MELTRIC plugs, receptacles and caps, and a majority of our operators don't speak English, but show them once, and they get it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

ppsh said:


> Hold up, shouldn't you be using a manual transfer switch or interlock here? What's to keep someone from plugging that generator straight into utility power? I've done countless resi generator inlets. All L14-30P or a 50a male California Style. Live prongs aren't an issue because there is an interlock or transfer switch installed keeping you from turning on the generator inlet breaker when the utility breaker or disconnect is on. A kirk key interlock is the easy answer from what I can gather here.



Breakers have a interlock. This station also has a auto transfer switch and a stationary generator mounted behind the panel. I haven's mounted or wired the generator infeed plug yet (top right breaker) which is why im looking for the best option.

Im going to call around now i know that appleton does a reverse service to see what other vendors have to offer.
I do not see a problem with reversing the guts of a plug/receptacle as only females will be live and even my guys can not get 2 female to plug into each other.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Dumb question but here it goes. Obviously this is a nice setup you have for your lift station. Why cant you just hard wire in the generator? 
If Appleton doesn't have what you need maybe Crouse Hinds offers reverse service receptacle. Best of luck ...


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Easy said:


> Dumb question but here it goes. Obviously this is a nice setup you have for your lift station. Why cant you just hard wire in the generator?
> If Appleton doesn't have what you need maybe Crouse Hinds offers reverse service receptacle. Best of luck ...


Its a back up to the back up so its needs to be plug and play. I look after 8 plants and 30 stations in 5 different area's. 1 is home 3 are 70 miles away and 2 are over 100 miles so hard-wiring is a option in a emergency but i do not fancy driving there to do the hook-up if utilities and the pad mounted generator has a problem. Each area has a trailer mounted generator that they can plug in until we can get there the next day (they also have diesel pumps so this is like the 3rd layer of back-ups.)


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> Breakers have a interlock. This station also has a auto transfer switch and a stationary generator mounted behind the panel. I haven's mounted or wired the generator infeed plug yet (top right breaker) which is why im looking for the best option.
> 
> Im going to call around now i know that appleton does a reverse service to see what other vendors have to offer.
> I do not see a problem with reversing the guts of a plug/receptacle as only females will be live and even my guys can not get 2 female to plug into each other.
> ...


I see that you have swapped phasing at the main breaker, did the utility have the sequence C B A?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

gpop said:


> Its a back up to the back up so its needs to be plug and play. I look after 8 plants and 30 stations in 5 different area's. 1 is home 3 are 70 miles away and 2 are over 100 miles so hard-wiring is a option in a emergency but i do not fancy driving there to do the hook-up if utilities and the pad mounted generator has a problem. Each area has a trailer mounted generator that they can plug in until we can get there the next day (they also have diesel pumps so this is like the 3rd layer of back-ups.)


Good thinking. Besides the AQMD will allow you to run a portable for longer periods of time than a fixed gen in some cases. At least that's what I heard a few years ago.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> I see that you have swapped phasing at the main breaker, did the utility have the sequence C B A?


We returned the next day and rewired the transfer switch to correct it and used orange tape instead of red. Its a high leg delta so wires were swapped instead of being rolled in the transfer switch. (never made sense that utilities use C as the high leg and we are meant to use B)


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> We returned the next day and rewired the transfer switch to correct it and used orange tape instead of red. Its a high leg delta so wires were swapped instead of being rolled in the transfer switch. (never made sense that utilities use C as the high leg and we are meant to use B)


Not sure of the code cycle, but 70's vintage and before used C phase as the high leg, and taped red. I still have them in my job. Ready-Mix concrete plants absolutely loved 230 Deltas, cheap, fast, and dirty 3 phase motor power with single phase for the control room.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> Not sure of the code cycle, but 70's vintage and before used C phase as the high leg, and taped red. I still have them in my job. Ready-Mix concrete plants absolutely loved 230 Deltas, cheap, fast, and dirty 3 phase motor power with single phase for the control room.


One day i plan to catch up with my back log and install 240v/120v transformers on all the high leg panels we have.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> One day i plan to catch up with my back log and install 240v/120v transformers on all the high leg panels we have.


Good luck ever getting caught up, sounds like one of my day dreams. The job I left 4 months ago, I had an easy year long backlog with no chance of being caught up. Apparently the things weren't as crucial as I would have thought as they are still chugging along. The old bucket of water and your hand tale.....


----------

